# EasyTether on Droid 2 unrooted?



## Lexxon87 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all,

My girlfriend has a Droid 2 and EasyTether. She uses it fine now but keeps cancelling the gingerbread update since I know it has some anti-tethering junk in there. Does anyone here know of anyone who uses EasyTether on an unrooted Droid 2 successfully? I believe they may have updated the app to fix the Droid X blocks, but I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------

